# 330ci zhp vs. g35 coupe



## blackcoupe (Feb 17, 2004)

which is better?
why?
which would is faster?


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Nothing like opening a can of worms...

Those are some very subjective questions... especially when asking on a BMW board. But the general consensus seems to be that the G35 has more power and costs less, but the BMW (3-series) is much more refined and an overall better driving experience for the true driving enthusiasts.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

To me the 330i ZHP vs G35c is a no brainer - the BMW is more practical. But if it's the coupe vs coupe, then the question gets more muddy - I think the G35 Coupe is more interesting/eye catching - but is that because it's new and everyone has a 3 series - maybe. I don't like the exhaust note on the G35 coupe, sounds cheap - the interior is ok though, better than the G35 sedan, which is blah. Resale is currently good on the G35c so that's not a factor either.

It would have to come down to the test drive.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

ZHP.


----------



## JCz04Bimmer (Jun 6, 2003)

Anyone know what the ratio on the new coupe zhp is? I wanna get it for my coupe.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I would assume it's 3.07 like the sedan? Probably not worth it - get at least a 3.15



JCz04Bimmer said:


> Anyone know what the ratio on the new coupe zhp is? I wanna get it for my coupe.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

duh! zhp kicks g35 ass. nuff said   :angel:


----------



## JCz04Bimmer (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah, I totally plan to pick up a 3.15 if anything. I feel like a 3.38 would be a bit too much for my everyday needs. I want to be able to hit 60 still in 2nd (I think the number is @64MPH you'd hit it with that ratio in 2nd) and I don't want cruising revs to be so high cuz I do a decent amt of highway driving from time to time. Anyone know where I can get one for relatively cheap? My junkyard endevours have been weak.

To keep it on topic: the G35 is a fad. Its something that seems to be in style. For the longest time I was obsessed with it but once I saw it in person it was too round, had too small of a trunk, and did sound a bit too much like a ***** with its raspy high-pitched exhaust tone. The design just didn't grow on me. Something about the bmw is that its design is classic but not so classic that it'll get old. Its classic enough and modern enough to make it last as a very cool looking car much how the E46 design, introduced in like 2000 is still extremely modern looking and with moderate upgrades here and there (lip spoiler, wheels, painted moldings, clear reflectors) it looks just as great as any other car on the market out there. STILL. Name one car from 99/00 that looks as good as it does? Take a G35c in 4-5yrs and I guarantee that it'll be out of style. Not to mention that the balance of the 3ers is just unable to be matched. Sure the G may be faster in the straight line against an unmodded 3er but do a little work on ur bmw and its faster, nicer, better interior, and is made in Japan! heh heh heh


----------



## mallards (Oct 30, 2003)

the only way to get a true understanding of which car is better for you it to test drive them both ...

0-60 times and road-holding are meaningless when it comes to a car you have to drive everyday for a year to come ...

i know my 325i isnt the fastest (nor the best handling) in the 30K price range, however, i personally think my car is on of the best around ... the interior, the sound, the handling ... it all comes together to make, what i think is a great car (for me) ...

make sure and test drive both, think long term, and dont get hung up on which one has more power ...

ben


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I think sometimes people forget that the Japanese are really good at making track cars - I watched one of the Best Motoring races, and the G35 coupe is really fast on a track - since the Japanese do a lot of track tuning on their sporty cars. I'd guess it's faster than a ZHP on the track, judging from the video.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Never driven the G35c.

Wasn't impressed with the sedan though...


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

JCz04Bimmer said:


> Yeah, I totally plan to pick up a 3.15 if anything. I feel like a 3.38 would be a bit too much for my everyday needs. I want to be able to hit 60 still in 2nd (I think the number is @64MPH you'd hit it with that ratio in 2nd) .
> 
> To


I see 60+ in 2nd !


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Tanin said:


> I see 60+ in 2nd !


so do I, must be that silver-gray/natty brown combo  :thumbup:


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

hugh1850 said:


> so do I, must be that silver-gray/natty brown combo  :thumbup:


----------



## Maverick (Jun 25, 2003)

Next! :d


----------



## Shamrock (Sep 4, 2003)

blackcoupe said:


> which is better?
> why?
> which would is faster?


For me it was down to a g35c and a 330i (330Ci was stretching the budget, and I actually like the sedan better). I test drove both. For me it was no contest. 330 was more composed, had better styling, better interior, more functionality (I almost laughed when the dealer showed me the g35 trunk). The g35 was quicker, but not enough of a difference for me (as an everyday driver).


----------



## mickjagger (Jun 27, 2003)

Having owned an Infiniti for 13 years and never having anything go wrong with it, I tried my hardest to stay in the Infiniti family. I thought the G35 was gonna be the ticket. As it turned out, I really didnt think either the sedan or coupe was any where near the 3-series. Although the G35c may be a tick faster than my 330i ZHP, the refinement of that inline six and the perfection of the chassis make the difference in overall drive quality night and day. In fact, I felt the 6 speed in the G was VERY notchy and hard to shift quick. That more than makes up for the .1 sec to 60 deficit my car may have.

BMW interior is of much higher quality
BMW engine and exhaust notes are much richer to me than the G
Stying, IMO, (sedan vs sedan) favors the BWM greatly!! G35c looks pretty good, but still has that bland Infiniti look to it from straight on.

I tried them all: G35, IS300, A4, S60, 9-3, TL..... after driving the 3-series, nothing could compare..


----------



## atsow (Nov 16, 2003)

*My take ...*

When I was helping my mom decide which car to get last year, I test drove three cars with her: Lexus IS300, Infiniti G35 coupe, and BMW 325i. All of them had a manual tranny and sport package upgrades. These were most significant on the G35. On paper the G35 blows both cars away. The problem is that the G35 lacks refinement. I found the clutch a bit numb and tricky to engage. I didn't like the exhaust note; it sounds like 4 banger whose muffler is going. Acceleration is great, however the exhaust note kept me from really enjoying it. Handling wonderfully flat, but it does sacrifice more ride quality than the others to get it. It's a good car to drive hard, but I would tire quickly of it as a daily or freeway driver.

The BMW 325i, even though it has a 2.5 engine, felt much faster than the Lexus. And while not as fast as the G35, I thought it was more fun to drive. Ride was worlds better than the g35, I liked the steering feel better, and all controls seemed to fit right under my hands and feet perfectly. I'd be happy driving the BMW all day in be it on the twisties or on the highway.

The Lexus paled by comparision, though it exhibited far better refinement than the G35.

In the end, my mom decided to get a 330i (more power couldn't hurt) with the sport package, sunroof, wood trim and xenons in Orient blue and the sandstone leatherette. She loves the car.

Alex


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

That's interesting, I thought the IS300 felt faster than the 325i, cause it rips pretty good from 3500 rpm to redline. Peaky motor more like my E36 than the new E46. The 325i is quicker from a stop cause the torque curve is flatter maybe. 
Driving wise I thought the IS300 was a lot sportier and more fun, but it's cramped, has no headroom - plus crappy gas mileage - so it's a tough sell. 

They should have imported the Toyota version with the sweet 200 hp 2.0L four for $24k - that would have been a sweet car - lighter, quicker, and a lot cheaper!


----------



## mickjagger (Jun 27, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> That's interesting, I thought the IS300 felt faster than the 325i, cause it rips pretty good from 3500 rpm to redline. Peaky motor more like my E36 than the new E46. The 325i is quicker from a stop cause the torque curve is flatter maybe.
> Driving wise I thought the IS300 was a lot sportier and more fun, but it's cramped, has no headroom - plus crappy gas mileage - so it's a tough sell.
> 
> They should have imported the Toyota version with the sweet 200 hp 2.0L four for $24k - that would have been a sweet car - lighter, quicker, and a lot cheaper!


My mom bought an IS300. It does have a good auto and is REALLY tossable. Very fun to sling around the turns. I would actually choose it over the G35. Interior is kinda cool, but not the best in terms of quality materials. Plus, at the time I was looking, you could get one loaded for under $30k(no nav).

A back to back test drive is a necessity. I found that I was fairly impressed with everything I test drove just because my car was SOOO old. But in a back to back comparison, you can really pinpoint the pros and cons of each car. That is what made the 330i the only choice for me.


----------

